# Swimming in the river!



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

This holiday weekend Jasper and I went up to a friend's cabin in Wisconsin. They live on a beautiful, sand-bottomed river, and we were able to walk or push a boat out to a sandbar. We took the opportunity to eat, laugh, and be merry, as well as have our puppies swim! Here is a video of Jasper swimming, and a couple of pictures. He'd gone swimming before in a pond, but never a river. He's not the point where he'll just jump in without a lot of encouragement, but he loves to splash around in it and swim for a few minutes, as long as there is another dog or person in the water too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0xuYImq60k (He is unusually graceful in this video--he's normally all flailing legs.)

On the boat!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Jasper is a beautiful boy!!  I have a friend here in Melbourne Oz who has a Jasper. His Jasper is special too. His Jasper does the laundry for him. I have a video of it somewhere, I will dig it up and post it. He carries the dirty washing one item at a time from the laundry basket and pops each item into the washing machine, before returning for the next item until it's loaded.  

But your Jasper is a handsome boy. He reminds me of my Ozkar. How old is he? He looks about the same age???

Ozkar is the same as Jasper, in that he likes the water, but prefers to have a water buddy to fully get into it! Luckily, my 12 month old GSP loves the water and soon encourages him in!! 

I couldn't help but notice that Jasper appears to be very keen on that bottle of whiskey in front of him??? Havn't started him early have you????


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper is 6 months old right now. He thinks he's helping with the laundry, but really he's just taking naps on the piles of dirty clothes.  That's really neat that the other dog can help, though--I think it's amazing what dogs can do!

He really was interested in that bottle of whiskey, wasn't he? He did sniff it for a good two minutes while that picture was being taken. He was also fascinated by some bottles of hard cider that were in one of the coolers. Such a smart puppers. :


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Has he had his 6 month energy leap? I found Ozkar's energy levels increased dramatically at 6 months. Not a bad thing, it just took another step up in my routine to compensate...


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Jasper is a handsome boy! He is almost the color of that Whiskey


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very cute boy. If it's too much to carry you can always put a backpack on him that way He can carry the booze and workout too.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Has he had his 6 month energy leap? I found Ozkar's energy levels increased dramatically at 6 months. Not a bad thing, it just took another step up in my routine to compensate...


He hasn't so much had an energy leap as a slight shift in attitude--the whole, "I'm going to try and wait out any command you give me" thing, so we've had to take a step up in the consistency of training. Mostly he's handling this well, though--I expected a demon to suddenly take over him or something. 



datacan said:


> Very cute boy. If it's too much to carry you can always put a backpack on him that way He can carry the booze and workout too.


Haha, love it! We might have to try that some day! Once he gets closer to his full size, I do want to get him a backpack and weigh him down a little. Maybe then he'll realize he can't fly after the birds?? Doubtful. :


----------

